# Have YOU experienced the two tier pricing system?



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I wanted to have my Car resprayed.
I asked the local guy how much. He quoted *35000bht.*
My GF went with the car a few weeks later, to the same bloke. He completely resprayed the vehicle and charged her *18000bht!*

This is just one example of Thais ripping off Farangs.

Has it ever happened to *you* Old Bean?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Ignoring ths National parks (10X plus charging), and other places like Nong Nook etc - as they all charge muc higher farang entrance fees, the MIL ans the Mrs buy all the expensive stuff - I will go look at it and then leave and they turn up later to make a deal. MIL will not let me buy things outside of a department store or supermarket as she says 'farang price too high' - she always gets a reduction on the Thai price too, so well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

A two-tier pricing system exists for expats in most countries around the world. Locals will attempt to charge extra based on their impression of your ability to pay. By way of example in my place in France just last week I was quoted £2,300 for four natural stone gateposts, 1 foot square, four foot high. I had the stone, so the price was for labour alone. A fair price would be no more than £250-£300. 

I don't feel resentful over this, it's human nature, and the trick is to get around it as KL suggests. I do so both via my gf and by a couple of Thai contacts. They do all my negotiations for me, and I get Thai prices as a result.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, contacts are really important here. I got my house, my health insurance, my car and lots of other things through Thai friend's (and their families) that are just not available for us farangs (or very expensive).

Also a good reason for us farangs to stick together to share resources etc.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Yep, contacts are really important here. I got my house, my health insurance, my car and lots of other things through Thai friend's (and their families) that are just not available for us farangs (or very expensive).
> 
> Also a good reason for us farangs to stick together to share resources etc.



KhwaamLap,

You're spot on - as usual. When I go to buy something expensive will you share your inlaws to act as my go-between or agent? 

I doubt most farangs are aware of the two tier system. Actually, it's probably a three tier system. Most expensive for farangs - naturally, mid price for average Thais and dirt cheap for such as the rich and powerful, politicians, police etc.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> You're spot on - as usual. When I go to buy something expensive will you share your inlaws to act as my go-between or agent?
> 
> I doubt most farangs are aware of the two tier system. Actually, it's probably a three tier system. Most expensive for farangs - naturally, mid price for average Thais and dirt cheap for such as the rich and powerful, politicians, police etc.


If you look like a tourist, you will get tourist prices. If you show you know something, you will get the farang minimum price. Thais get any price down from there depending on there negotiation skills (and intimidation) - don't NY cops get free coffe and doughnuts?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> If you look like a tourist, you will get tourist prices. If you show you know something, you will get the farang minimum price. Thais get any price down from there depending on there negotiation skills (and intimidation) - don't NY cops get free coffe and doughnuts?



KhwaamLap,

Excellent points! NY cops get a good deal more than free coffee and doughnuts too!


----------

